# clé usb fichiers cachés mac => pc



## drath (5 Février 2008)

bonsoir,

apres quelques recherches sur la toile et sur ce forum, n'ayant pas trouvé de réponse concrete:
j'ai un soucis avec les clés usb qui passent sur un mac, je m'explique, j'utilise une clés en fat 16 ou fat 32 j'ai testé les deux, des que je retourne sous mon pc, j'ai des fichiers cachés temporaires de tout les fichiers que j'ai ouvert sur le mac, ce qui me prends de la place. en plus de ces fichiers temp pour chaque fichiers ouvert j'ai trois dossiers qui eux contiennent aussi un historique de fichiers temp qui ont été ouvert.
alors en une journée de boulot, sur ma clef de deux giga j'ai dans les 800 Mo de ces fichiers.
ils ne sont pas visible sous mac mais par contre macOS tient compte du poids de ces fichiers.
le problème est survenu sur OSX leopard et tiger.
et xp pro 32 et 64 bits.

quelqu'un a une idée ?

bonne soirée


----------



## Alycastre (6 Février 2008)

drath a dit:


> bonsoir,
> 
> apres quelques recherches sur la toile et sur ce forum, n'ayant pas trouvé de réponse concrete:
> j'ai un soucis avec les clés usb qui passent sur un mac, je m'explique, j'utilise une clés en fat 16 ou fat 32 j'ai testé les deux, des que je retourne sous mon pc, j'ai des fichiers cachés temporaires de tout les fichiers que j'ai ouvert sur le mac, ce qui me prends de la place. en plus de ces fichiers temp pour chaque fichiers ouvert j'ai trois dossiers qui eux contiennent aussi un historique de fichiers temp qui ont été ouvert.
> ...


Si tu supprimes des fichiers sur la clé, tu dois *impérativement* vider la corbeille du Mac, avant d'éjecter ta clé ...


----------



## drath (6 Février 2008)

j'ai ces fichiers des que j'ouvre un fichier sous mac, lorsque je supprime, il ne me reste plus que le temp quand je vais sous windows.
mon soucis est vraiment tout ces fichiers cachés et temp qui apparaissent des que je suis sous mac, vous comprendrez aisement les soucis que ca provoque...
windows utilise le meme systeme, quand on ouvre un fichier, il créer un temps, mais lors de la sauvegarde et de la fermeture, il l'enlève. alors que mac, ne supprime pas ces fichiers.


----------



## David_b (6 Février 2008)

ça pourrait t'aider: Blueharvest
Un exemple parmi d'autres


----------



## Arlequin (6 Février 2008)

David_b a dit:


> ça pourrait t'aider: Blueharvest
> Un exemple parmi d'autres


 
excellent !!!!! voilà ce que je recherche depuis longtemps !!!! merci !  

d'autres tu dis..... ?


----------



## David_b (6 Février 2008)

d'autres ? 
Je vous laisse chercher/tester, je ne les utilise pas :rateau:


----------



## drath (6 Février 2008)

donc en gros mac os n'est pas capable de virer ces fichiers de lui meme ?!
merci pour le soft, je vais le tester prochainement.


----------



## Alycastre (6 Février 2008)

drath a dit:


> donc en gros mac os n'est pas capable de virer ces fichiers de lui meme ?!
> merci pour le soft, je vais le tester prochainement.



Mac vire les fichiers temporaires, si le fichier est supprimé et si la corbeille est vidée.
Dans ce cas il ne reste qu'un dossier " .trashes " contenant un dossier " 501" vide.
Sinon, en effet, il garde les temporaires ....


----------



## backus (14 Mars 2008)

Il y a peut-être une solution à ton problème ici : http://www.mactroyes.com/index.php?2008/03/14/15-hidden-cleaner


----------



## DomBon (24 Mars 2008)

Merci backus pour cette découverte


----------

